# June 2005 2ww ~ Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ladies........much love, luck and babydust xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New list........

poppins 26 May 
bigJ 26 May 
joanne3 27 May 
rookie 27 May 
Jellyhead 
Cinderella 28 May
flutterby
Nickki 28 May 
Lisa3745 28 May 
CICLEY 28 May 
69chick 30 May 
cathyq 
woo 30 May 
lucky8 30 May
LisaH 30 May 
Ali99 30 May 
Nixsie 
Edna 31 May 
isobel 2 Jun
Snagglepat 2 Jun
Jue Jue 2 2 Jun
poppyfish 2 Jun 
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun
kahew 3 Jun 
casey  3 Jun
ck6 3 Jun 
Raggy 4 Jun 
Madison 4 Jun 
Maureen S. 5 Jun
lix 6 Jun
bluebell 6 Jun 
JJR 9 Jun 
sharonw 9 Jun
spider22 9 Jun
emma_gg 10 Jun
ALEX4702 10 Jun
sussexgirl 11 Jun 
Anne_7 12 Jun
Jus 12 Jun 
Emsie
juicypips 13 Jun
karen.1 13 Jun
GM 14 Jun
pickles 15 Jun
Camilla 15 Jun
Angelbabywood 16 Jun
smcc 17 Jun
jojo29 19 Jun
lisa sabin 20 Jun
kez23 21 Jun
wen 22 Jun
Jillypops 23 Jun
natalie34 23 Jun
Vicky10 23 Jun
JED 23 Jun
Mae1 23 Jun

Good luck everyone........everything crossed for you all   

Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

OMG!!! Tested early and got a positive, can't quite believe it, never seen a positive one before so did a few more just to check!!!!
              Good luck to everyone testing 
                        love k x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Kahew. Congrats hun. It's a wonderful sight is your first positive, isn't it?
Don't do like I did and buy out the entire shop of tests just to have more to look at! Actually...hey, do it if you want it. It feels great!

Can I join you? Actually had ET last Thursday but I've been putting off joining the May 2ww thread as I knew I wasn't testing until June. Official test day is the 8th June. If I make it that far without testing before it'll be a small miracle in itself.

Great list Lizzy. Thanks.


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

big   kahew its so exciting when u read people getting  hope u have a healthy 9 months alicat


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Kahew, congratulations on your . It's great to hear.  Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Anne,X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kahew

Brilliant news on hearing ur 

Have a happy and healthy remaining 8 months

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....hope you are doing ok today 

Lisa ~ sorry for your news, hope the chat with consultant went ok. Take care xxx

Cathyq, woo, Raggy...... Love and luck to you all.

Welcome Chris, Jus and Caz......hope you are all feeling ok. Aw Caz you'd have been very welcome on the May thread......maybe i'll change the name this month to June/July  Loads of luck to you all.

Ali, LisaH and Kahew......wonderful news for you all. Be very happy and healthy  and enjoy every moment.....you deserve it!!

Have a good day all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have been away for a few days. Big   to all those with BFNs, and many congrats to those BFPs.

I'm afraid it's a BFN for us this time. DP started AF four days early on Sunday. We did think we were a little late with the insemination this time so it wasn't a major shock and we're doing OK. This was insem cycle no 10 for us overall. Maybe 11 will be our lucky number.

Best wishes to all who are still waiting,

Gina.


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

For all those who have had a BFN this month   and   and for all those luck BFP ladies, you lucky devils rub your tum tums and send some of that baby dust our way.

I am now 7dpo and all i can say is i have a pain in my right ovary, thatsthe side i popped from, it is like someone is twisting my ovary, no boob feelings.....NOTHING  but its still early days, well thats what i keep telling myself.

Love and luck to all those pregnant ladies and all those of us who are still trying to beat mother nature.

JJR


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Got the result of my test and it was  .

Can't believe my luck and feel very privileged.

Best of luck to everyone else testing. Sending babydust your way.


Edna


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gina......i'm sorry. Even if you weren't hopeful this month it's still a real shame for you both, Good luck to you and DP for next time 

Edna......fab news for you, well done. Have a really happy and healthy pg 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just want to say Congratulations to all the  

and big    to those who unfortuately got  

I will hopefully be on the dreaded   next week, so hopefully see you all then.

To all those currently on the  , here is loads of   and     vibes

Love and   to us all
Kez xx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Lizzy can you add me to your list please due to test on the 10th June  
congrats to all those who have already got a  June is going to be a good month so hope we keep away all the  results !!
jjr you are due to test the same time as me and i popped from my right ovary as well lots of twinges for a few days but i don't normally ovulate so put that down to medication but like you not much else going on no sore boobs nothing i don't know if thats good or bad but good luck!!
Paula


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Paula ~ all done for you.......good luck!!

Kez ~ hope ET goes ok for you.....look forward to having you on the 2ww


----------



## lix (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi lizzy. Could you also add me to your list. I'm on day 9 post et. My test date is 6th, June. I don't have any symptoms either, but I guess its still early. Will hang in there.  Lots of  to the girls who have got BFN. Don't give up your dreams. Lots of   to those BFP ones. Everyone here deserves a BFP.  love lix


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi guys, good luck to all those testing soon.  Bit of a late comer but testing on the 9/06/05.  On day 8 and feeling very woozy with tightenings in lower abdomen and extremely tired. Been like this since Tuesday.  When is the earliest you should test with a standard shop pregnancy test. Has anyone else felt like this

kitty


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Lix and Kitty.......good to have you here  

Just want to wish you both lots of luck,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hey there just wanted to wish everyone good luck and 

Lix my fellow Dubai Fertility Centre friend .... come on girl.... good luck.. 
heres to another Dr Mo miracle xxx

good luck honey and   behave!!


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you Lizzy

Will be glad when my little embies are back safe in their home for the next 9 months  

Good luck to everyone testing soon!

I have a feeling that June is going to be full of  . We need all   to take a holiday so  

Love and   to us all

Kez xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry couldn't keep up .. congratulations to all the bfp's gave me some hope  
i'm in the bfn result group... af came today... was due to test tomorrow.... sorry about you girls who got the bfn i know how you feel     see again in july hopefully caroline xxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Caroline

Sorry to hear your result! Lots of    for you at this horrible time

Kez x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi - just to let you know that i got a BFN this morning - i've had a feeling all week it didn't work so i've been mentally prepared for the disappointment - still feeling very sad tho that it wasn't meant to be  

caroline - sorry to hear about your bfn - its hard i no

good luck to the bfps and those still to test   

all the best caseyxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

casey was following you as you due to test same day as me ...really sorry for your bfn .... they are    take care love caroline xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

oops ...forgot to say thanks for the hug kez 23.... i got it   xxxx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi guys

 to all the BFN's Know how hard it is. Hope youare all doing ok and getting through the horrible time.

To all the BFP's . Hope you all have a very successful next 8 months.

I am slowly going   I have had AF type pains all week. They have now eased off. Whether the pains were left over from EC who knows. Not a lot happening here tho. Trying to keep away from the pee sticks. I have not gone out and bought any yet and am resisting the temptation. If they are not in the house then I will not test. How long my resolve will last who knows  

Well hope everyone is ok

Hugs
Chris


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sussexgirl -   for 8 days time.

Casey -  Big   for you at this time.

Hello to everyone else testing soon.

Kez xx


----------



## pickles (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have just started the 2WW (testing 15th June) and was wondering if I could join you.  We had 2 embies put back yesterday following our first IVF ICSI.

Has anyone else got/had mild tummy cramps after ET - I feel a bit like   is on her way but keep telling myself it can't be this early??

Good luck to everyone   and hugs to those who have had bad news .

Pickles


----------



## emma_gg (May 30, 2005)

hi casey and caroline
am sorry to hear about bfn. sending you both  a big hug .
luv
emma


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Pickles,

Yup I had that too. I still do a little bit. Not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing. The AF type pains you are having at the mo could be left over from EC. Hope the next couple of weeks goes well.

Hugs
Chris


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hey sussex girl stay away from     or they will get you.. wishing you lots of love as you are at same clinic xxxxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Girls
Sharon here I am on day 9 and have started to spot and have cramps yesterday so I think AF is on her way.It hasn't got any worse but the pessaries are probably stopping AF from coming full on.Bloated stomach, back ache and general AF symptoms.
Also opened letter from hospital and my other embies never made it so ive got no frosties either.
I am gutted.
Hospital said wait and have bed rest but to be honest i just know in my heart that this is it.
Feel awful just want to cry all day.Don't think I can handle this again.
Best of luck to you all sending you all loads of baby dust
Love
Sharon
xxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Sharon

Please keep    bleeding at day 9 in my eyes could be a very positive thing. Implanation bleed  

 I have my fingers crossed for you

Kez xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi there

ive popped over frm the ladybirds, can i join u all? i had et yesterday so i guess im now officially on the , ive been here twice b4 and its such a drag.i had 2 grade 1 embies put bk which is the best we have ever had so im more   this time.
sorry 2 those of u that have had  sending u big , try and stay strong, ur time will come.
and those of u with   well done...go girls,      

those  still w8ing, sending u loadsa   ....stay    .....love lisa xxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Lisa

A really big  for the whole ! And I really hope you get the correct result.

The main thing is to keep    throughout!!

Kez xx


----------



## emma_gg (May 30, 2005)

hello everyone
its day 11 for me. official test date is 10 /06, have had mild brownish spotting this morning.i am so petrified. i know thngs can turn out to be positive ,but my  optimism is sinking.no sore boobs or any other symptoms. am trying not to cry and to hang on, but cant stop thinking about it. am too scared to do hpt just now. dont know what to do.
luv
emma


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish you all  and loads of  

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

emma....

i know its scarey but it could be implantation bleeding....usually takes  place between day 7-10..try and stay  ... im keeping my fingers crossed 4 u girl.
love lisa xxxx


----------



## emma_gg (May 30, 2005)

i have been so worried that i did a hpt today and it is negative. am so upset, know it is a bit early but feel atleast it should have been faint. just gearing up for af to come . good luck for the rest of you
emma


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

emma...

 awww...there could still be a chance hun and im really praying that there is, did u use ur 1st wee this morn? how many days post et r u? what test did u use?


love lisa xxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Emma
its Sharon here my test date is the 9th and i have had spotting since friday night.First brown then pinky red and now back to brown again but it is slowing down it hasn't developed anymore and I am now convinced it is not a period its not heavy enough not even for a panty liner.

Keep calm I know its hard but rest and go to bed or lie on the couch it may go away.Do as little as possible this is what i was told on Friday by the hospital.
I freaked out and cried my eyes out but please do not lose hope I have decided today to just wait and see what happens on Thursday if its meant to be then its meant to be.

I know exactly how you are feeling right now.
Try to stay positive and look after yourself.

Sending you hugs and baby dust

Love 
Sharon
xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a question for you girls on your 2WW, I am due to have EC & ET around  13th June and I was wondering what you girls are doing with regards to work. Are you having much time off?

 to all the  

 to all the  

Love Shaz xx


----------



## emma_gg (May 30, 2005)

thank you lisa and sharon for the comforting words. i am 11 days post et . i did not use the morning wee but i used the clear view test . my clinic does not use blood tests , but some clinics do ,and by tomorrow day 12 ,the level should have been above 50. so if it is neg today then i am beginning to feel i dont stand a chance. am having some crampy pain and no spotting but have a feeling af is on her way. has anyone tested on day 11 which was neg and then had a positive. please help me out, i cant stop sobbing
bye
emma


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

HI EMMA due to test the same day as you as I've never ovulated and did this month with the help of medication we are on an assisted conception similar to iui but natural and like you no spotting 2 negatives no implantation bleed so looking not likely for me too, and like you feeling pretty rotten. I've had lots of twinges in the first few days around ovulation and a few days after but nothing since and as i have no natural cycle hard to work out when AF is due, but i am sure the cyclogest is keeping it at bay!! my friend even said to use asda own pregnancy tests as they show up 25iu where clearblue is 50iu and they are cheaper still -ve!!! 

take care and well we can only hope let me know how you get on OK
Paula


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caroline and Casey.......so sorry for your news, huge hugs to you, i can't say anything to make it better but thinking of you both 

Sharon ~ sorry about your frosties.....that must be hard for you. Everything crossed for this cycle 

Welcome Pickles and Lisa....good to have you here, hope you are both bearing up. Happy chatting 

Emma ~ its too early hun......there's still hope, will send positive vibes your way,

Hope everyone's ok......take care of yourselves,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Nixsie (May 12, 2005)

Congratulations to all with BFPs.

Was stuck in remote Scotland with no internet access on hol with friends (and their baby) when AF came.  Not a surprise as had been testing early anyway but had hoped tests'd be wrong 'cos too early.

Feeling flat and disappointed. Have started again as managed to get phone signal and phone clinic! Don't want to be too optimistic this time as I was quite positive the last time and feel that I built up my expectations too much.

Its nice to see some smiley faces and successes on the list so us BFNs will have to keep on hoping. 

I asked the clinic why it might not of worked. Its hard to understand why the success rate isn't higher when the sperm and eggs are put in the right place!
Midwife just said that mother nature can be cruel sometimes.

Good luck to everyone else on the list and I'll be back on it soon I hope. Going for scan next fri.   

I won't do any early tests next time!!

Why can't we all just pop 'em out normally like everyone else?

Nixsie xxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi There.

Would it be ok to join you please??  I am on day 3 of   and slowly going mad  .

Hope you are all ok.

Love Kerry xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

helloo.. 2 week w8rs

nixie....  imreally sorry bout ur ..just u and dh be there 4 each other at this hard time...nothing anyone says will make the pain go away, we r always here 4 u aswell so feel free 2 pop bk  and chat. 


caroline and casey....sorry 2 u girls too..sending big hugs ur way .

lizzy..thanx 4 the welcome...how ru?? 

kerry...my cycle buddie, hows it going girl? this   is really dragging, day 4 for us now!!! my m8 is coming 4 a few days with her little boy 2mora so that should pass a bit of time. my belly is huge 


 to all those still w8ing. 

congratulations 2 all those with     

  to the girls with  

love n hugs 2 u all...lisa xxxxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Well Im back at work today and wish I wasn't really.  My boss was really @rsy with me earlier and said next time I plan to be off can I warn them in advance.  REALLY cheesed me off    .

Day 4 already can't believe it.  I'm feeling strange.  Everytime I have a twinge or pain I think the worse.  Can anyone advise me please when I will get ANY symptons whether good or bad so I can be prepared.  Will my little embies just float about all week and start implantation around weekend.  Please help I AM GOING CRAZY  .

Love and   to all the gils who had  

 to all the girls with  

Love & best wishes to you all.

Kerry


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Well, i'm at the end almost of my 2ww and not sure what is going on, mega sore BBS and AF cramps, so it could go either way.

Can anyone tell me what level of hcg will the Predictor pregnancy test pick up?

To all coming to the end of the 2WW good luck and may there be many BFP's for all those with BFP's congratulations and for all who this month it wasn't to be good luck for next month.

JJR


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

JJR -  sorry no idea at what levels the predictor will pick up HCG. Good luck testing

Well looks like it could be all over for us again  I am day 10 into 2ww and I am having very low pubic pain and have got bright red blood when I wipe (sorry if TMI) I will wait and see what happens as test date is the end of the week but I am not hopefull at all. 

Good luck to everyone

Chris


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

JJR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, i'm at the end almost of my 2ww and not sure what is going on, mega sore BBS and AF cramps, so it could go either way.
> 
> ...


I found this at the top of the board, hope it helps

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

Bekie


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Chris,
I have got the same.
I called hospital today and they said to test anyway to make sure.
Embies can hit blood vessels when they implant occasionally so don't lose hope still test at the end of the week.
Love and hugs
Sharon
xxxxx    horrible cow!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Chris and Sharon......everything crossed for you both  

Kerry ~ welcome.....hope everyone on here can help keep you sane  Good luck.

Nixsie ~ really sorry and must have been hard for you to find out with your friends baby being there  Good luck for Fri,

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

jjr think your test goes off at 50, clinics say that by your af day anything over 80 should be good.
I have bought  bulk pg sticks from the inet that go off at 25 (25 for 20 quid.. a bargain.. cos i can test all i like then) and i know you can get them that go off at 10, but im using progesterone gel, so thought it would set the indicator off too earlydue to the gel..
Hope you get your bfp.. your whole  house will be a busy one when you get your bfp!!!

Ju x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi ladies
I'm also using the gel.  I insert at 8am, this morning I noticed some dark blood one applicator when I took it out!!  This morning would be day 11, phoned the clinic and I'm going to get an injection called pregnal!  Can anyone tell me what this does.  So I guess I am spotting, but hasn't reached the panties yet!!
The nurses told me that this is very common, but I guess I will just have to wait and see.

Love, Anne


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you are all doing well and many BFP's are flowing.

LOL Sicknote, you sure are prepared, i had to laugh, i had an image of a women peeing on sticks on after the other, lets hope you only need the one and its a clear and wonderful BFP, you can then use the rest and make a collage of BFP's tests for your living room wall LOL

Good luck all 

JJR


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Anne. i used to use a jab called ovitrelle which is similar to your pregnyl.. although they are usually used to release follicles ready for fertilisation they actualy work by making your brain cause your body to create natural progesterone.. the gel you are using is progesterone, so its like your bodies not having to do any work. The pregnyl should override everything and make your hormone levels rise to make your body produce loads of its own progesterone. the only thing is that this injection will show on pee sticks for up to a week.
So beware of the home tests
Hope this has helped
Ju x

JJR Have decided to use the sticks and then if we get a bfp sellotape the sticks in cards to send to everyone we know as proof that we are finally pregnant.   imagine opening that in the mail.. still i know it'll give Steve's old granny a smile!!


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sicknote -  Thanks for the information, it was helpful.

Anne, X


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL sicknote, cracking idea, good luck and wishing you a BF clear P.

I can feel AF coming, defo on her way, no baby made for us this time.

I have just phoned the clinic to get another appointment, DH needs another SA and i need to have yet another tube dye test thingy, that test with the long, very long name.

Good luck to everyone else.

JJR


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Can I please join you??!!

I had a FET yesterday so will be testing on 21 June  

Wanted to wish everyone who is testing soon a huge   and lets hope we gets loads of  

Love and   to us all

Kez xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls
Well I went to chemist and bought test anyway. Haven't got a clue what is going on in my body at the moment. Been off work for the last two days stomach has swelled up and i have got terrible stabbing pains but the blood has gone and turned brown again and just bits (TMI) sorry!!!!

I know the test will be negative because of the bleeding but now really worried about the stomach swelling and the pain does anyone have any idea what this could be

Decided that I will make an appointment with my GP tommorrow worried that I have got an infection or something.
Something isn't right.

Hope everyone is ok and there will be a few more BFPs on the board by the weekend!!!!

Lots of love hugs and babydust 

Sharon
xxxxxx


----------



## Jus (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I tested this morning and got a  .

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww, may your dreams come true.

Jus xxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Big  for all the ladies who have sadly got a BFN this month and congratulations to everyone who is soooooooooooo lucky to have had a   and may your next 8 months be wonderful and happy and your little  be perfect in everyway.

I am one day over AF, i have sore BBS, high cervix, still loads of CM broke out on my chin and have had the worstmega AF cramps ever, so for me it could still go either way.
I am not going to test yet, i'm leaving it until a few more days just in case AF shows.

Good luck to everyone.

JJR


----------



## emma_gg (May 30, 2005)

hi everyone
hope evryone is doing ok. well, i started spotting on day 12 of et,  had a faint positive hpt, then went on to have af for past 2 days. gutted. official test date is tmorrow, so will test anyway. have cried my heart off. dont know what to do. it seems so unfair. this is my 2 failed ivf. dont know if i can go through another one. no frosties either.
bye everyone
luv
emma


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sharon - Please keep   

Jillypops - Welcome to the thread. You test a few days after me  

Jus - Sorry to hear of your result. Here is some    for this sad time.

JJR - I wish you all the luck for when you test!! What is your test date?

Emma - Please keep    you hear of so many people who have A/F and still get a positive. You never know.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon

Love and   to us all

Kez xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just tested and got a BFP, i can't get my head around this as i was sure AF was coming, i have been woken at night by severe AF type pains and thought for sure she was on her way.

OMG i'm pregnant, just hope this one sticks, dear God let my beany baby stick.

Good luck to everyone, i am going to post the plan i have been following on the board because i'm sure its this that has helped me get pregnant.

I need to go and chill, im so excited.

talk soon.

JJR


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

jjr..
     ....sooo happy 4 u m8, take it easy still, you must be on  ....welldone.

jus...im sooo sorry this wasnt ur turn hun ,,,dont give up tho. sending u big hugs .

im on day 7 of 2ww now with kerry and lisaw..i was going bk 2 wrk 2day but decided 2 go bk monday now..im going  totally insane wnfjfnfrfncvnfdjvjcbdbjbvdcccmn  ..the things we do eh??
goodluck 2 everyone still awaiting    .
love n hugs lisa xxxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

JJr, yipeee!!!!! you must be soooo chuffed, wow what an amazing feelling, i bet.
Big, huge congrats to you hun.       

Hope all you other girls are holding in there, lets try to keep strong what ever stage we're at right now. Heres babydust to us.


                                  

lots love and luck 

juicypipsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi JJR

Congratulations you must be over the moon.

Well done!

I would be interested in your plan as I am on day 2 of 2ww

Thanks hun, all the best  

Kez xx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Can I join in and be added to the list.  I am on day 5, testing 19th June.  
Congrats to all the BFPs   and sorry for all the BFNs  , I know how it feels, been there plenty of times...hoping for a change this month though...nothing wrong with some optimism...At least we have some lovely weather to help pass the time, I have been spending my time in the garden with a good book...How's everyone else coping with the 2ww.
LOL Jojox


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Can you add me to the list too.

FET (just the one) this morning. Test Date 23/06/05.

Natalie x


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi girls!!

Can I join you?
I don't really know how to use this site properly but I have been enjoying reading postings to help get me through.
As of today I am on the 2ww also!!!. I had two good? (I think good - 4cells after two days??) embies transferred today. 
Good luck to all those still waiting

Vicky 10


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all,

This was my plan i was given to follow, it is to help woman with endo and pcos, but i can't see it doing anyone without those conditions any harm to follow.

Me and DH did the BD every other day after AF had gone and then when i got my LH surge and O pains we did it every morningand night and when you run a B&B that took some doing i can tell you. It worked for us so i just have to pass it on and share the details and hope and pray it helps someone else.

I also drank no tea or coffee, just plenty of water and fruit tea, no sugar and no junk foods.

One big thing i must say is if your hands and feet are cold alot of the time for no reason then your blood supply to your ovaries and uterus is bad, the blood is going to your vital organs and not your reproductive system, if this is you then you need to exercise more and soak your feet before bed at night, a cold uterus is a bad uterus and will increase the risk of Mc and problems with ovulation. Always keep your kidney area warm as this is an important area while TTC.

I want you both to buy a multi vitamin, Julie i want yours to be designed for preconception, Pregnacare is a very good one, and wellman for your partner please, just taking the folic acid is not enough, we need other vitamins to help with different stages of the egg production, and implantation. Now take a look at the mutli vitamins levels in your pack, and then make up to the levels i wish you both to take, I.E if your pack says 15mg of Zinc, you need to buy a further 15mg to make up to the 30mg i wish you both to take.

Folic Acid 400mcg this will be in your multi vitamin pack, now for this to work well it needs to be taken with the other B vits and i will give you them further on in this list. Folic acid is a B vit and works better when taken with other vits.

Zinc 30mg daily (both take)

Zinc deficiency can cause chromosome changes in either the man or woman, this will cause fertility problems and increase the risk of miscarriages. It also helps the cell division of the fertilised egg.

100mcg of Selenium

Selenium is a Mineral, it protects against free radicals, will stop chromosome breakage, which can cause miscarriage or birth defects.

LINSEED OIL 1000MG (both take)

This helps against miscarriage and clotting, sperm mobility and low counts.

B VITAMINS 
B6 UPTO 50MG DAILY (Both take)

VITAMIN B12 (Both take) 
50MCG DAILY

Helps with cell production and sperm counts.

VITAMIN E 300IU A DAY (Both take)

This will help the sperm to fertilise the egg. IF EITHER OF YOU IS TAKING BLOOD THINNING DRUGS, PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THIS.

VITAMIN C 1000MG A DAY (Both take)

This will help stop the sperm from sticking together and help with ovulation.

L-ARGININE 1000MG DAILY (Just your partner)

This is an amino acid, the head of the sperm contains a very large amount of this nutrient which is essential for sperm production. 
If you suffer from cold sores or genital herpes do not take this, as it will trigger an attack off.

L-CARNITINE 100MG DAILY (Just your partner) 
Again another amino acid, it is needed for the normal functioning of sperm cells.

I want you Julie to take a supplement of PROTEIN, you can either buy this in drink form or tablet. I want you to either have 9 protein tablets daily, or 3 of the protein drinks daily, this will help you make good quality eggs. This is very important. The same for your partner, PROTEIN helps men boost sperm quality and quantity.

And the last thing is GREEN TEA TABLETS, i wish you both to take one of these daily, this is a great anti oxidant and will help remove the build of your toxins, it is also a great anti wrinkle pill, when you get pregnant stop taking it right away.

MORNING.

I want you to lie in bed and stretch your legs, arms, neck, back toes and fingers, this will awake the body and start to release the toxins that have built up during the night.

NEXT

Get out of bed and jog on the spot for 10 minutes, this again does the same as the above.

Take a shower (that's if you shower in the mornings), and then get half a pint of cool, boiled water with two slices of lemon in it, this will flush the toxins out. You will find after following this plan for a few days you go to the toilet every morning to open your bowels, this is good you are ridding your toxins and your wee should turn almost white, white wee is good wee, it is showing me your body is filtering properly and cleansing the body.

You need to ensure that your blood is flowing well, this then will ensure your blood is getting to your ovaries and uterus properly, this is very important for your fertility. If you find your hands and feet are very often cold for no reason, then your blood is not flowing properly and your uterus and ovaries will lack the vital blood supply they need. if this is your case then you need to take brisk walks daily and soak your feet every night in warm water to get the circulation pumping.

NEXT

Go about you normal day, make sure all the foods that go into your mouth are healthy and please avoid junk foods. This is very important for you as you have PCOS, you need to

CUT OUT ALL SUGAR this will just make pcos worse and i mean much worse.

INCREASE YOUR FIBRE INTAKE good for both of your conditions.

STOP SATURATED FATS this is found in lamb, pork and beef, just stick to poultry meats please.

NO TEA, COFFEE OR ALCOHOL AT ALL, NONE, NONE NONE. Very bad for your conditions. Just 8 pints of filtered water and fruit teas, make sure the fruit tea is only natural sugars.

CUT DOWN ON THE CARBS AND EAT MORE PROTEIN, this is the best way to feed pcos.

EXERCISE, find something you like, even brisk walking is very good and will help you, you need to pump your blood and rid the old hormones, so get more active.

SNACK

Make your snack healthy and if you feel hungry snack on small amounts of protein foods as this will help keep a good hormone balance and you will not gain weight.

LUNCH

Again keep it healthy and balanced.

Before your evening meal jog on the spot for 10 minutes, this will help the body digest your food better.

EVENING MEAL

Again enjoy good wholesome meals and cut out fatty foods and fast foods.

TRY AND KEEP YOUR FOODS TO THE BROWN RULE, "BROWN IS BEST".

SUPPER TIME

This is important, i want you to eat 3 different types of fruit every night, try and get organic if possible.

Throughout the day i want you to drink 8 pints of water, so somewhere include that into the aboves daily routine please.

The idea is no sugar foods, low salt, try and go organic, eat as healthy as you can, we are aiming in this plan to get the eggs better quality, and that's means watching what goes into your body, the better quality foods, the better the ova (eggs) will be. People don't seem to understand how important this is, and im very firm when i say NOT to have something, I.E the sugar, just do your best to follow the rules, we really need to work fast and stick to the plan.

Now as you have PCOS you must cut out all the sugar intake and eat more protein foods and GI foods, follow this link for a list of GI foods http://www.lowglycemicdiet.com/gifoodlist.html GI foods release their sugars slowly in to you blood stream and don't cause massive sugar boosts, this is very important in women wit PCOS and ENDO if your blood sugars go up and down all the time you will have a constant hormone imbalance, this will then stop you ovulating properly and increase your chances of miscarriages. If you get hungry eat protein foods, this helps balance you, no chocolate or sugar type foods, you are just asking for trouble by doing that. Following this eating plan and the metformin (glucophage) together will give you your best chance of conception.

Make sure that your partner keeps his testicles cool at all times, no hot baths and no tight undies, sperm are ok if cold, but one degree over what they should be and they die off in their millions (very sensitive little things).

Men tend to be more fertile around 4 o'clock in the afternoons, and us ladies tend to get our LH surges around the afternoon time, so that's a very good time for intercourse to take place.

Now, after intercourse, i do suggest that you Julie lie with your legs in the air and your bottom off the floor or bed, this is so that gravity helps play a part in getting the sperm in the direction we want them to go in, and stay like that for 10 minutes, its sounds silly, but i have had plenty of success emails form doing this, so its worth the try.

NOW, i want you to buy a PERSONA machine Julie, you get them from the internet, they are a form of contraception really, but you can use them to see if you are ovulating, when you get your LH surge the machine will show you an egg, this gives you your fertile window ready for the intercourse timing to be correct. If you find that you have had to cycles using this machine and you don't get the egg sign, contact me and i will tell you what to do.

NO ALCOHOL, none at all, don't even look at the stuff, alcohol reduces your chances of conception by 27%. (Both of you) Your partner drinks way too much and you need to stop drinking totally, you will just make your PCOS worse and again cause hormone imbalances. Your partner will be making more deformed sperm while he is drinking this much, this will then increase your risk of miscarriage and also it will take you longer to become pregnant.

NO TEA and COFFEE, you must drink 8 pints of water daily and fruit teas only. This sounds harsh but caffeine reduces your chances of conception at the same rate as drinking alcohol, so if you add both of them together as you do the two at the moment that is a lot. Cut your partner down on caffeine, get him decaf if he has to drink tea and coffee, you are to stay away from even the decaf as it still contains chemicals.

This all sounds harsh, and maybe it is, but all this will help boost your fertility, and help you produce the good eggs we are after.

ANOTHER

Another very important thing to do is avoid salt, cut it out as much as you can, and if you have to have, buy the sodium free salt.

Good Luck to you both, im here, you can contact me anytime you wish, any questions, any problems, just phone or email me, im here to help and happy to do so.

NOW, as soon as you get pregnant, contact me and i will tell you what you should do to maintain a healthy, full term pregnancy.

What i have set out will help to boost your partners sperm quality and quantity, now it takes on average 3 months for a man to make a new batch of sperm, so he really needs to stick to this plan to the letter.

Ensure the kidney area is always warm in both you and your partner, the kidneys play a very important role in fertility.

Make sure all the water you drink is filtered as none filtered water will just pump you full of toxins.

Hope this will help someone else become pregnant.

Julie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Kez, Jillypops, Jojo, Natalie and Vicky.......hope we can all help keep you sane on the 2ww  Much luck to you all,

Jus ~ really sorry for your news......hope you are ok. Many, many hugs 

Emma ~ will hope like crazy for good news tomorrow,

Congrats JJR......thats fab news, congratulations!! Take care and be very happy and healthy 

Hope everyone's ok......i'm just chilling out watching the tennis

Good luck everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm new to this website but I have been reading your messages and it has really helped me get through the past few days. I'm on day 6 of my 2WW (testing 17th June). This is my second attempt at IUI but not feeling very positive at the moment. Just found out today that a good friend of mine is pregnant which doesn't help.
Keep looking our for symptoms- keep checking for some spotting as quite a few of you seem to get that and then are pregnant.


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello

I normally post on the ARGC thread but thought as you are all in the same boat maybe you could help.
I am on the dreaded 2 ww, only 5 days to go, I say only it is like a life time. I just wanted to ask you ladies a question. Like on my last 2ww come the end I felt really tearful and couldn't stop crying for a few days. I am not like this normally before af and so can't say it's PMS. Has anyone else had this? I am asking as it drives me mad and I can't snap out of it.
Thanks for your help. Lots of baby dust to all.
Gm xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Smcc to FF and the 2ww......loads of luck to you  Hope the ladies on here can help keep you positive,

GM ~ can't help you i'm afraid but big hugs to you


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

A little advice please if anyone can help .  On day 7 of   and had a crampy feeling this morning, it then wore off and started again later when I got home from work.  I have also had a slight pain in my left ovary.  When I went to the toilet, I noticed and very light brown patch on my pants and when I wiped it was a little off colour.

Please can anyone shed any light, could this be implantation and if so does that mean it has worked   or do you think it could be the onset of AF .  I started tx 30th March and dr until 19th May.  I had Af 2 weeks after 30th March then a week without nothing then bled a couple of days the week after, so a little unsure when AF is due now.

Because this is our 1st tx I am unsure of all the feelings and symptoms that you may experience and am feeling quite upset and like all of you so desparately want this to work   .  DH was an Angel and gave me a big hug and said don't stress it will make it worse I know it's hard but if it's anything bad you will have a full on bleed.  Is he right

Sorry to go on and on, I just need a little advice please?!?!?

Lotsa Love to you all

Kerry


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

I have been getting pains in my right ovary but no signs of any spotting. I'm on day 7 now as well. 
Can anyone shed any light on the no baths, no swimming thing- is that in case the embies fall out? I have also drank a couple of glasses of wine and had a tennis lesson so feel a bit guilty that this may mean it will not work.
Going mad.....


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi smcc
I have had 4 IVF and the gen advise is no hot baths as risk of any extremes of temp having adverse effect etc 
i have bathed from day 1 warm water 
not sure about not swimming seems no reason not to for me 

Do not worry the potential embryo after IUI  can not fall out 
if you think about it when our womb lining is building up before a period that does not fall out until it is ready to be shed (it says safely in the womb)
The odd glass of wine is fine i think perhaps a necessity so stop beating yourself up
Think of all the women who get pregnant and do not know until about 6 weeks and carry on normal activity and have successful preg 
i think the advise re exercise is nothing extreme i stop running during a cycle just to conserve my energy 
Day 7 half way there    
Love Dianne xxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi smcc,

I have been told on each ET not to go swimming, visit the gym, lift heavy objects and generally take it easy for the first few days, although regarding the swimming I was told not to go at all during the 2ww. I think it is to do with a possible risk of infection.

Best wishes,

Natalie x


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

LizzyB
Whats the orange list with dates? Is it the end of the 2ww or the beginning cause I started mine on 9th June and will end it on 23rd. Can I link up with anyone who will end on same day as me?
Thanks
Vicky10


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi 2wwers

Vicky - I am 2 days in front of you, I test on 21 June.   already. The orange is the dates when people are testing.  

Dianne - Good luck for this time next week  

smcc - Please don't worry about the few glasses of wine. It might of relaxed your body which is a good sign.  

Kerry - Well it sounds like good news to me hun!! Day 7 bleeding sounds like implantation bleeding  

GM - Hi honey!! Please keep    mate. Your body is all mixed up with hormone changes, so no wonder your feeling tearful!

Lizzy - Thanks for adding me to the list. I got there in the end didn't I!!  

JJR - Bet your smiling and on  . Enjoy it sweetie. Thank you for your planning schedule.

 to everyone else 

 to people testing soon

Love and   to us all

Kez xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vicky ~ the dates on the list are test dates......i've added yours on there too 

Natalie34 and Jillypops are both testing on the 23rd.

Much luck to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## wen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello girls,

I had ET on Wednesday and would like to join you on the 2WW thread.  I'm due to test on 22 June, so fingers crossed.

I'm really sorry for the BFNs, but really, really pleased for the BFPs - congratulations girls.

Thinking and praying for you all.

Wen


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

HI there,
Would you be able to put me down for 23 June as testing day, had first IUI yesterday.

Good luck everyone!

Jo xxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hi lizzy,

could you please put my test date beside my name on the list plse, its the 13th june, thankyou lots lizzyxxx

Hope everyone is ok, cant believe i'm on day 12 of this 2ww!  

love hope and babydust to us allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

juicypipsxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments- they have made me feel less guilty and a bit more hopeful. It's awkward if you go out and refuse to drink as everyone automatically assumes that you are already pregnant- especially if they don't know you are having treatment.
Do any of you use temperatures to predict when AF is coming? My temp always drops the day AF comes or the day before so I can prepare myself and not keep checking my knickers all day! Although lots of other things can affect temp so use with caution- it's always worked for me though.


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just popping in to wish all you ladies on the awful 2ww heaps of luck and a BFP each!

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello girls,

Can I join you?  I'm testing on 15th June and going nuts at the moment.  Am supposed to be working but motivation = zero.  Bought a glamorous vintage dress for myself today to make me feel better if it's BFN  , because there's no way I could wear it it it's a BFP (it's already a size to small).  

Sorry, here's a TMI bit; Have been spotting since day 7 (first pink, then brown), it's now day 10 and it seems to have tailed off.  I keep checking every hour though.  Can't decide it it's bad news or good news.  My last IVF I was spotting from day 10, and that was a BFN.  The one before that, there was no spotting, I was convinced I was pregnant, but it was BFN.  So whichever way I look at it I JUST DON'T KNOW what to think  .  Does anyone know whether there's a difference between brown spotting and pink spotting.  What colour is an implantation bleed supposed to be?  If it's implantation, does it only last a couple of days and then disappear?  

When I'm feeling paranoid (quite often), I think implantation bleeds is something the clinics invented so we don't give up hope and stop taking the horrible drugs.  Anyone else doing Gestone(progesterone) injections?  I though they were joking when they showed me the needle.  

Big hugs to all,
Camilla


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Camilla - Not long for you now mate. I have never experiences implantation bleeding, so cant help you there, but I just wanted to send you lots of   your way. But please keep    its never over until the big fat   starts singing.  

smcc - I used to use the temp thing, so glad I did as by that I noticed I wasn't ovulating. But might try it again if get a BFN!!!

Juicypips - Well done for getting this far and seeming very relaxed. Not long at all now hun

Wen & JED - Welcome and sending you loads of implantation vibes

Well on day 4, and feels like I have been laying in bed for years  

Love and   to us all

Kez xx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hello kez,

How are you bearing up sweetie?  I've gotta say these past 2 weeks have felt more like 2 years. I have tried not to stress although believe me I've had my moments.  I gotta say I feel the calmest today. This site has kept me sane!

Camilla, What you've had does sound like an implantation bleed, from what i've read from this site spotting can last for days. I had a little light spotting on day 10 it went from brown to slight pink then stopped, I was worried so rang the nurse who said i'm not worried about you, as long as it doesnt develop into heavy flow bleeding.  Lots of us ladies doing ivf/ ect seem to experience this kind early spotting, I was wondering is it something to do with our ivf?

Good luck darl you test 2 days after me babydust to all of us..  

                                  

Wishing all us girls love and all the luck in the world and praying our baby dreams come true....

juicypipsxxxx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi all, 
I think I'm on day 2, do you count it after the Et or the Ec? Anyway Jillypops and Natalie 34 seem to have the same date as me. I'm feeling sore quite low down as if about to start AF. My nurse said I may have a bit of pain fromthe ovaries settling down. I'm also bloated so she checked for OHSS but they were OKish. I'm worried about the pains though. Has anyone got any advice?

Vicky10


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi 

Juicypips - I'm ok thanks. But my 4 days already feels like 4 weeks  
I must agree with you that all the woman seem to be getting early bleeding that doesn't come to much! I'm starting to hope I get it too, as sounds like most go on to get BFP!

Vicky - I had a lot of pain after E/C on my ISCI in Jan. I even had to spend a day in hospital as the pain was unreal. Has you clinic advised you on what painkillers to take My pain did get better after 4/5 days. The bloatness for me got so bad I went up 2 dress sizes! But lucky went back down again  

Hello to everyone else

Love and   to us all

Kez xx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks a lot for the support and advice Kez and juicypips.  That made me feel better  .  I so want to believe it's an implantation-job and not the same boring old seen it so many times before pre-AF spotting. 

Vicky, I don't think you need to be worried about a sore tummy after ET, as long as the pain doesn't get worse.  I'm still bloated on day 10 (I think). I think if you feel a bit sore and crampy etc, that's more of a positive than a negative.  As long as you can feel 'something' going on, that something may be something really exciting.  Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.

Going to bed early tonight so that Wednesday (test day) will come quicker.  Is anyone else feeling totally emotional?  I read an article about a little boy who had meningitis (and survived) the other day, and bawled my eyes out.  It's really quite embarassing.  If I see a leaf fall off a tree I'll probably cry.  It must be the drugs, I'm on progesterone injections, baby aspirin, steroids, heparin injections, IVIG and something to stop my uterus from cramping.  I secretly enjoy doing injections.  It's a bit like playing doctors and nurses, but with real needles.  

Here's an   to watch over our embryos tonight
Camilla


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello Camilla

I notice you are an ARGC girl, you had to be, to be on all that medication. Me too.I find the gestone injections just awful and have such a sore butt. Maybe they are not right but I feel like I have been kicked by a horse.

I am like you, yesterday I cried all day. I have put it down to the drugs as I am not like that at all. I am sure it is implantation spotting. Try to be positive for those precious embies you have on board. I test on Tuesday, just a day ahead of you.

I wish you lots and lots of luck for that bfp.

Love GM xx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi GM,

Nice to see another ARGC girl here  .  We had a great time with the Gestone injections to begin with as well.  First we decided DH should do it, then I changed my mind and told him to get lost   and I'd do it myself, then lost my nerve and shouted him back, changed my mind again, tried but lost my nerve AFTER the needle had gone in and took it out again  , creating a complete bloodbath in the process.  I've got the hang of it now though, I prefer them to the heparin injections because I keep hitting blood vessels in my tummy and getting huge bruises.  I do the Gestone in my upper thighs rather than my bottom, maybe that's a less sensitive area?  All in all, I'm glad I have all this medication to do because at least there's some ACTION involved rather than just waiting.  

What an emotional roller coaster this is!  Glad to hear I'm not the only one with out of control waterworks.  Reading the messages makes me cry too, when someone get's pregnant I cry and when someone don't I cry too.  Doubtless on Wednesday I'll cry either way.  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you on Tuesday.  Sending you large amounts of    .  Hopefully our babies will soon be in frames on Mr T's babywalls.  

Loads and loads of luck
Camilla


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Camilla and Kez

Its amazing how hearing someone else with your symtoms makes it sooo much easier!!!

Goodluck to you both

Vicky10


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, 

could you please add my name to the list on 15th June.  Ta very much.

Camilla


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi girls...

how r u all surviving the  ..im on day 9 now and totally insane ..
me and dp have been trying 4 yrs 2 get ivf funding on the nhs and have been refused numerous times...then this morning we got a letter frm the pct saying we have been granted 1 cycle on nhs...does this mean we will grt our money refunded frm this cycle??

camilla...welcome 2 the 2ww, u test 5 days b4 me.. 

kez...day 5 for u now..how u felling hun?

juicypips...whens ur test? must be close now? hope u get .

vicky...welcome 2 the 2ww, get ready 4 the longest w8 of ur life!! stay  

kerry and lisaw.. day 9 4 us now....hope ur both staying posative ...we will get  ...

love and   2 us all...lodsa love lisa xxxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hello lisa, 

I know what you mean about this 2ww, i've had my moments too!
Thats brilliant news about the nhs cycle, I'm not sure about whether it means this one, Would you be able to talk to someone at your hospital?  I so hope it does though.
Well i cant believe i've made it to day 13, I test on monday 13th, Im getting butterflies already! So scared! Im praying!  
I brought 5 pg tests today, clearblues and a first response just incase i got tempted to test today, but i've decided im going to wait till mon!

Good luck lisa and to the rest of the girls who are about to test and on this 2ww, 

love, luck, light, and babydust to us all..wishing us many


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hiya juicypips..

thanx 4 ur reply hun, i will have a word with my consultant about the funding, hoping this works and we get refunded. i bet ur so exited...was this ur 1st attempt? i will be thinking of u on monday  , i test a wk monday but im gonna do a hpt on weds  as i cant w8 that long. take care babes and sending u lotsa  .
love lisa xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, wondering if I could join you all? 

I had ET on the 9th, so test with a few other of you, on the 23rd  

I, like you Vicky, have been experiencing awful AF type pains since EC and ET. After EC, I had excessive bloating and was told I had a dgree of OHSS. That part isnt as uncomfortable now as lower down. I can feel my ovaries and am experiencing AF type cramps.

Has anyone else had this and gone onto have a BFP??

Worried that the cramps will effect the embies I have on board. Sometimes, its too tender to walk 

Good luck to everyone here and sending you all heaps of .

lol

Mae


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Mae

Good luck with your 2ww, everything crossed for you.

I seem to suffer bad after e/c and had bad wind and a huge stomach for a week. I went on to a website with lots of information about OHSS on and it said, it does not affect pregnancy at all.

I hope this makes you feel better.

Lots of  
Love GM xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

GM - Hope your ok hun and feeling a better today.

Mae - I was told the same as what GM told you when I have OHSS on my first cycle. I was also told by my consultant that sometimes it helps, but don't really know how!!!  

Lisa - Well on day 5 and feel pretty rubbish to tell you the truth. Considering I haven't had E/C I have feel bad bloatness and A/F pains. Good old pessaries  
How are you?? Any signs yet?

Juicypips - Not long now! You must be very excited.   for Monday

Hi Vicky, Camilla and everyone else.

Love and   to each of us
Kez xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31272.0.html


----------

